# Serial numbers for Shelby Flyer bicycles - Help needed



## Rick Lambert (Aug 15, 2013)

Hi. I've had an old Shelby Flyer for a number of years and someone wants to buy it from me. To help determine its value I want to know what year it is. *The serial number is P98765.* I can't find any site online with a list of Shelby Flyer serial numbers.
Does anyone out there know what year the bike is or where I can find help determining its age?

Thanks,
Rick


----------



## Freqman1 (Aug 15, 2013)

Gonna need a pic to determine anything on a Shelby. V/r Shawn


----------



## scrubbinrims (Aug 15, 2013)

To my knowledge only NBHAA has Shelby serial numbers, but here we go again...
Post a pic and it can be reasonably dated for what it is and has.
Chris


----------



## Freqman1 (Aug 15, 2013)

...and it won't cost you $18 and six months of your life! V/r Shawn


----------



## Rick Lambert (Aug 15, 2013)

*Pics of my Shelby Flyer*

Here's some pics of my Shelby Flyer that I'm trying to date. I just discovered the kickstand has a patent on it that dates to 1933.
Any guess as to age of the bike is much appreciated.
Thanks for your help everyone.


----------



## scrubbinrims (Aug 15, 2013)

That truss rod set up first appeared in '38 I believe and judging from the paint style, I wouldn't put it past '40.
Look at the Morrow rear hub shell, there will be a date code on it...a letter followed by 1,2,3,or 4.
My guess is that it will start with a I or J, and an outward chance of K, and assuming these wheels are original and used at the time of assembly in Shelby, OH, you'll have a year of production.
Chris


----------



## Rick Lambert (Aug 15, 2013)

*Morrow hub code*

Thank you. Code on the hub is actually G4


----------



## Freqman1 (Aug 15, 2013)

I'm gonna go with about '39 and say this is a Model 40 which is a base model. Looks largely original and complete except I believe it should have a drop stand instead of the kick stand which is seen on Elgins. It also looks like possibly a Morrow rear hub. If so there should be a two character alpha numeric code (e.g. G3)  which can precisely date this bike. Just a side note concerning age/value--they are generally not related. Desirability is what drives price and as I said this is pretty much the basic model. If the hub has a code please post. V/r Shawn


----------



## Freqman1 (Aug 15, 2013)

I guess we were all posting at the same time! G4= 4TH QTR 37 so I'd back this up a year to '38. V/r Shawn


----------



## spoker (Aug 15, 2013)

*headbadge*

my gambles shelby built has a k2 rear morrow hub ,i think thats 41 or 42?has a hiawatha headbage with the hiawatha olympian train on it


----------



## scrubbinrims (Aug 15, 2013)

spoker said:


> my gambles shelby built has a k2 rear morrow hub ,i think thats 41 or 42?




I always get this mixed up...is A 1930 or 1931?
Above I was using 1930 as the starting point, so my letters were skewed a year, but I did think this was a '38 all along. 
Chris


----------



## Freqman1 (Aug 15, 2013)

spoker said:


> my gambles shelby built has a k2 rear morrow hub ,i think thats 41 or 42?has a hiawatha headbage with the hiawatha olympian train on it




"K" is '41. A=1931. V/r Shawn


----------



## Larmo63 (Aug 15, 2013)

I think it is a neat bike nonetheless, it needs a period saddle, maybe a rack, the dropstand,

and get rid of the saddlebag. This bike could be really cleaned up. I like it.


----------



## Rick Lambert (Aug 16, 2013)

*Thanks everyone*

Thanks to all of you for helping me date my old Shelby Flyer.
Yeah, I really like this one too. The oldest bike I've ever had (and I've had plenty LOL).
I purchased it at a garage sale about 20 years ago. They were asking 100.00 for it and I ended up trading about 75.00 worth of Morel mushrooms for it  
It's been sitting in a shed ever since. I met a collector who wants to restore it so it's time to let it go and have the bike be returned to it's previous splendor.
I'm hoping to see it bright and shiny next year!!!!

Thanks again!!


----------



## shannonlarson@msn.com (Dec 23, 2015)

*Wondering what year model my Shelby Flyer is... The serial number is J18261*

Wondering what year model my Shelby Flyer is... The serial number is J18261  

It is a lady's bike. 24" wheels.


----------

